#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Lws >

## Motorradboy

Hallo erst einmal, 
ich schildere meinen Fall gerne.Vor gut 4 Jahren hatte ich einen Wegeunfall gehabt,wo ich auch auf den Rücken gefallen bin.War auch damals beim BG Arzt,der meinte,daß es nur eine Prellung ist,danach fingen auch die schmerzen in den beinen an,woraufhin mir am rechten bein der Scleimbeutel entfernt wurde,durch die OP hat es sich sogar verschlimmert. 1Jahr später wurde eine Arthroskopie am knie durch geführt,dies gab auch keinerlei Besserung.Vor gut 5 Wochen bekam ich sehr starke Schmerzen in der LWS.Bin daraufhin in die Notaufnahme gegangen,wo mich die Ärztin untersucht hatte,ich hatte sie gefragt ob es die Bandscheibe sein könnte,habe seit gut 20Jahren Probleme damit.Sie schloss dies aus.Sie meinte daß ich am nächsten Tag in die Anlaufpraxis gehen solle,wo ich auch war.Zu meiner Freude war zu dem Zeitpunkt mein ehemaliger Hausarzt der behandelnde Arzt,dieser kannte das Problem auch von mir.Er verschrieb mir Traumeel,was meine jetzige Hausärztin gespritzt hatte.Diese hatte mich auch zum Chirurgen überwiesen,der meinte auch daß nichts an der Bandscheibe ist,als ich aus der Klinik wieder raus war,erinnerte ich mich an den Orthopäden der vor 2Jahren die LWS geröngt hatte,die Diagnose damals:Bandscheibenvorfall. 
Ich hatte einen Termin ein paar tage später bekommen,er hatte mich gespritzt und die Schmerzen waren so gut wie weg.Nun habe ich beim2.Termin ihn gefragt,ob es Sinn macht,ein MRT machen zu lassen,um die Ursache zu finden.In 2Tagen habe ich den Termin. 
Ich bin zwar so gut wie schmerzfrei,kann mich aber nur unter Schmerzen und Knacken drehen im Rücken. Wenn ich mich drehe, spannt und zieht es bis in die Zehen rein.Beugen kann ich mich von der WS aus nicht mehr.Das Beugen geht vielleicht noch bis etwa 30-45Grad. 
Es wäre echt schön wenn ich da schon einmal vorab wüßte auf was ich mich da einstellen muß. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen  
Herman

----------

